# 2.7t tip removal issues



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive been wrestling for about an hour trying to remove this behemoth out of my s4. By the looks of things it seems I cant lift the engine and trans out together, is the tiptronic trans just a pain to remove this way due to the size difference compared to the 6spd? Its looking like I am going to have to drop the subframe to free it. Any other tiptronic owners have these problems?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They will come out together, but only at an angle with the motor 6-8" higher than the trans.

Something like this makes it much easier to get in and out:


----------

